

Looseleaf: Lightweight blog engine for NodeJS - Smrchy
http://looseleafjs.org/

======
p4bl0
How is that a "lightweight" blog engine? No offense, I'm just curious about
what makes it "lightweight".

~~~
cleverjake
I assume it is because it uses json files rather than a dedicated database.
that combined with node in general makes it seem really quite snappy.

------
xsltuser2010
Is there a perspective to looseleaf getting a couchdb or mongodb backend ?

